# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Bachbloesem mix55

## petitrebel

Dag Allen ,

Wij zijn met onze 14 jarige zoon aan het punt gekomen ,dat hij misschien wel wat ondersteuning kan gebruiken voor zijn gebrek aan concentratie, heeft stoornis DAMP(Autisme,ADHD en Dyspraxy) maarniks extreem uitgesproken ..Hij geeft zelf aan dat hij er in de lessen en examens meer last van begint te ondervinden .
Nu kwam ik het middel bachtbloesem mixx55 de natuurlijike rilatine tegen op het net.Het is in Belgie niet verkrijgbaar , wel via een nederlandse site. We vragen ons af of mensen hier uit Nederland dit middel kennen/ of al ervaring mee hebben en wat hun ondervinding is ?

Mvg,
Conny

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik lees wel goede ervaringen met bach bloesem mix55 op internet, maar hier op het forum kan ik alleen positieve ervaringen vinden met bach bloesem rescue spray en rescue nacht.

Goede ervaringen:
http://www.ritalin-adhd.nl/alternati...sem-mix-55.htm

----------


## Bianca de Waard

ja hoor ik help heel veel kinderen met de Bachbloesem mix voor ADHD maar ook ADD, Tic,s Dyslexie,concentratie gebrek, angst voor bekende dingen enz

----------


## Bianca de Waard

Hoi Conny 
Ik help veel kinderen met ADHD maar ook met andere onbalans groetjes Bianca

----------

